# Ellen developing Vegan Pet food line



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

IS HALO ROLLING OUT A VEGAN PET FOOD LINE? | Halo Purely For Pets Blog

I'm not sure where to post this, but has this been discussed here before? This article needs alot more comments on it to help inform people that this is a bad idea!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I read somewhere else that she is doing a vegan dog food, but not a vegan cat food so I guess it's true. I wish people would realize that DOGS are carnivores, too!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Just Incredible! *shaking my head**...who is next Oprah?..."'and you geta bag of dog food...and you get one...and you ...and..."


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

WHAT WHAT WHAT!!!!!!!! Alicia Silverstone will be buying this product up! Yikes Ellen WTF????????????????????????? sorry had to do that! Carnivore, Carnivore Carnivore and I say it again Carnivore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I frown upon you Ellen Degeneres and your vegan dog food! Stick to your talk show and dancing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tobi loves carrots.... he must not be a carnivore *runs out to pick up Ellens dog food*


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Has anyone else left a comment? Mine is waiting to be authorised... I wont be surprised if it never shows up!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> Has anyone else left a comment? Mine is waiting to be authorised... I wont be surprised if it never shows up!


Yeah same here. I noticed on her FB page many others have been leaving comments today. So some are concerned! I don't know if she ever reads that stuff though.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I left a comment but its being "approved", I doubt they would publish it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I left a comment but its being "approved", I doubt they would publish it.


Same here!

But we shall see if they remove our facebook messages too!!LOL

:lol:


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Ellen has been misguided, but probably means well. One more thing a busy celebrity probably didn't research on her own.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kind of scary how these vegan and vegetarian foods are becoming popular makes no sense. I agree she should stick to her lousy show and terrible dancing.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ugh of course she would :/ bleh, bad idea!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> Kind of scary how these vegan and vegetarian foods are becoming popular makes no sense. I agree she should stick to her lousy show and terrible dancing.


...hey thats not right...she doesnt dance bad at all...lol


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Well 6 days after leaving my comment, and it is still "awaiting moderation"... funny that!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Dislike this very much.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I love how it says they're "not messing with Mother Nature". Uh, sure.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yup, mine comment is still being "approved", I doubt that it ever will.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is just ridiculous.....and horrid for the dogs....

if this isn't animal abuse i don't know what is.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I know vegans (alot of them) that refuse to feed their dogs anything but a RAW DIET! They are logical people. Humans are omnivores, we eat plant and animal mater. They believe Vegan is a lifestyle choice (dogs cant make that choice). And they believe that dogs are carnivores (AKA meat eaters) and should eat what they are intended to eat. the poor dog has no choice of what is put infront of it. I find this kind of sickining! Hope if back fires and is never produced.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Sheesh - unless the dog has a meat intolerance, vegan dog food is ridiculous and dangerous IMHO!!!!


----------



## kaydobe (Jan 27, 2012)

I understand how this is upsetting to people, but gosh.

Ellen loves animals, and means well. she's mentioned on her show before about dog and cat food, her cats eat normal premium cat food. I've personally met her(in real conversation, mind you), so I can vouch...kinda...for her intentions about this kind of thing. if this comes off as cruel it's not meant to be, I'd think the vegan food is intended for dogs with allergies to normal food, not the average dog.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

HappyPuppy said:


> Sheesh - unless the dog has a meat intolerance, vegan dog food is ridiculous and dangerous IMHO!!!!


Uh, meat intolerance? That's a new one. Dogs are designed and built to eat raw meat. Dead animals. They may not handle certain kinds of meat well, particularly cooked meat, but there is no reason to put them on a vegan diet.



kaydobe said:


> I understand how this is upsetting to people, but gosh.
> 
> Ellen loves animals, and means well. she's mentioned on her show before about dog and cat food, her cats eat normal premium cat food. I've personally met her(in real conversation, mind you), so I can vouch...kinda...for her intentions about this kind of thing. if this comes off as cruel it's not meant to be, I'd think the vegan food is intended for dogs with allergies to normal food, not the average dog.


Loving animals and "meaning well" don't give you a pass on releasing a food that is species inappropriate. 

Normal food for a dog is raw meat, not processed kibble.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Uh, meat intolerance? That's a new one. Dogs are designed and built to eat raw meat. Dead animals. They may not handle certain kinds of meat well, particularly cooked meat, but there is no reason to put them on a vegan diet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's a lady who owns a shiba inu who lives in my compound.....she feeds her dog soy protein, since the dog is , ahem, ALLERGIC HIGHLY, to all other proteins.

can you imagine?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

magicre said:


> there's a lady who owns a shiba inu who lives in my compound.....she feeds her dog soy protein, since the dog is , ahem, ALLERGIC HIGHLY, to all other proteins.
> 
> can you imagine?


Dear lord. 

It really does feel like the end of the world when you hear things like that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Dear lord.
> 
> It really does feel like the end of the world when you hear things like that.


just shows the adaptability of dogs, because i hate to say it, but the dog looks pretty good. does not eat any meat, fish, fowl, just soy protein.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kaydobe said:


> Ellen loves animals, and means well. she's mentioned on her show before about dog and cat food, her cats eat normal premium cat food. I've personally met her(in real conversation, mind you), so I can vouch...kinda...for her intentions about this kind of thing. if this comes off as cruel it's not meant to be, I'd think the vegan food is intended for dogs with allergies to normal food, not the average dog.


I know an animal hoarder who loves animals and means well, yet is torturing over 100 animals with a slow and cruel prolonged death over many years.

Why should ellen get a pass on meaning well just because she's famous and can sell vegan pet food to the ignorant and stupid based only on her name recognition? 

No, she's not doing what the hoarder is doing but I doubt she's passing on all her profits to charity, either. 

As they say, the road to hell is paved with good intentions. She also thought she was above the rules of the rescue when she gave away her rescue puppy, and then bawled on TV when they called her on it. Path-et-ic.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> there's a lady who owns a shiba inu who lives in my compound.....she feeds her dog soy protein, since the dog is , ahem, ALLERGIC HIGHLY, to all other proteins.
> 
> can you imagine?


That doesn't surprise me if it's cooked. Rebel didn't tolerate most dry dog foods very well, but most especially chicken - gave him ear infections.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah, but really...i ask you...how can a dog possibly be allergic to every, and i mean every protein that is species appropriate?

and very well said. i don't think ellen or alicia gets a pass because they are imposing a human belief system on a dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep, there's probably one or two out there, even cooked.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

kaydobe said:


> I understand how this is upsetting to people, but gosh.
> 
> Ellen loves animals, and means well. she's mentioned on her show before about dog and cat food, her cats eat normal premium cat food. I've personally met her(in real conversation, mind you), so I can vouch...kinda...for her intentions about this kind of thing. if this comes off as cruel it's not meant to be, I'd think the vegan food is intended for dogs with allergies to normal food, not the average dog.


She may love animals but feeding a dog a vegan diet is just following a fad. Veganism in becoming more and more popular because it is the rebellious thing to do. I blame that on PETA. I am not against vegans. Just those who do it because people like PETA say they should. As a result, this has been carried over to dogs. People are forcing dogs to abandon their species appropriate diet for something they should never be subjected to. 

And really... does anyone actually think Ellen has a hand in the creation of this dog food? Seriously? She isn't in there with the "nutritionists" discussing how to best get a dog everything it needs in this kibble.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> As obligate carnivores, cats have different nutritional needs, so we’re not messing with Mother Nature!


uh yes in fact you ARE!!!
Morons


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> She may love animals but feeding a dog a vegan diet is just following a fad. Veganism in becoming more and more popular because it is the rebellious thing to do. I blame that on PETA. I am not against vegans. Just those who do it because people like PETA say they should. As a result, this has been carried over to dogs. People are forcing dogs to abandon their species appropriate diet for something they should never be subjected to.
> 
> And really... does anyone actually think Ellen has a hand in the creation of this dog food? Seriously? She isn't in there with the "nutritionists" discussing how to best get a dog everything it needs in this kibble.


Don't forget, being a vegan gives you super powers!

I am so sick of celebs endorsing dog foods. . . our new commercial, that I hear at least once an hour, at petsmart is that the host of the biggest loser got her dog to lose weight by feeding the science diet light food and to look for her weight loss kit. Seriously . . . a) she was the HOST, not a trainer or nutritionist b) the Biggest Loser is a show about PEOPLE losing weight, not DOGS . . . and c). . . just really?? She endorsed a canine weight loss kit??


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I personaly don't fallow the fads. I know alot of people who do and its generally becase of PETA (Who generaly kill more animals than they save) IMHO Animals were made to eat certian things, wether it be plants or other animals. If no human or other animal ate animals, the world would be over populated and we would all eventually starve because with every animal and human eating plant matter, we would simply run out. Its called the food chain! there is a reason behind it! They see it fine to kill a stray dog/cat, simply because it is a stray and see no problem with it. But they find killing animals for meat to be unethical. Makes alot of sense right?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

everyone who is a vegan is not a vegan because of peta.....i think it's not a good idea to lump all vegans into the boiling acid just because peta has a bad name....other than those who actually do follow peta and do it because of those reasons.

we have plenty of vegans and vegetarians whose consciences do not permit the eating of animal flesh......gagging their way through feeding their dogs an appropriate diet. 

i highly doubt those people lack the intelligence to recognise that dogs are carnivores or they would not be feeding their dogs turkey whilst they are eating tofurky....

those who are peta followers ...yeah, they deserve the anger...i don't think you can paint all vegans with the same brush....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

magicre said:


> everyone who is a vegan is not a vegan because of peta.....i think it's not a good idea to lump all vegans into the boiling acid just because peta has a bad name....other than those who actually do follow peta and do it because of those reasons.
> 
> we have plenty of vegans and vegetarians whose consciences do not permit the eating of animal flesh......gagging their way through feeding their dogs an appropriate diet.
> 
> ...


Oh, I hope it didn't come across that way! I, in no way, think that all vegans are vegans because of PETA. I just think that the big upswing in the number of vegans in the past few years has been due to PETA. I am not against people not eating meat. I don't particularly care. I just don't like it when they do it because it is the in thing to do at the moment and feel the need to harass the rest of us who DO eat meat. I have vegan and vegetarian friends and family. It's not a big deal to me. They aren't weirdos like the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Oh, I hope it didn't come across that way! I, in no way, think that all vegans are vegans because of PETA. I just think that the big upswing in the number of vegans in the past few years has been due to PETA. I am not against people not eating meat. I don't particularly care. I just don't like it when they do it because it is the in thing to do at the moment and feel the need to harass the rest of us who DO eat meat. I have vegan and vegetarian friends and family. It's not a big deal to me. They aren't weirdos like the ones I'm talking about.


i think unfortunately that vegans are associated with peta as a matter of course.

no, i wasn't thinking you came across that way. at all.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

magicre;158532[U said:


> ]i think unfortunately that vegans are associated with peta as a matter of course.[/U]
> 
> no, i wasn't thinking you came across that way. at all.


Raw feeders (for dogs) and vegans (humans) are two groups often misunderstood; so, in theory, there should be some empathy for each other.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> Raw feeders (for dogs) and vegans (humans) are two groups often misunderstood; so, in theory, there should be some empathy for each other.


add in religious and political tolerance and we'd have a perfect world


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, I am a huge hypocrite.

I tell people that when they buy a dog from a pet store they are supporting puppy mills and the cruel treatment of hundreds of thousands of dogs. And that is true.

Yet, I eat farmed meat, which supports the cruel treatment of millions of farm animals. 

I am trying to find a local farmer to supply beef for us since I really don't want to turn into a vegetarian. But every time i buy chicken at WalMart or Kroger, I know I am doing a bad thing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i too am a hypocrite. i think it's part of the human condition.

i try not to buy factory farmed meat. i know from where my meat comes, but i didn't do that until recently.

my dogs eat better than i do....

but one thing i won't do and that is shop at walmart. i just can't. 

when i lived back east, i used to go to lancaster and buy their products...now i find out they are the leaders of the puppy mill world? sigh.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, my new resolution is not to go back to Wal-Mart. Since we have moved, I am going to a local chain and that Sack N Save place. Not only does Wal-Mart support chinese slave labor and horrible animal practices, it has the lowest quality meat in the universe.

Plus, I am ordering food from Texas Tripe, I need to ask them where the meat comes from. In Indy, the pet food people stated it on their website.


----------

